# 1D is now a foursome



## Murray (Mar 26, 2015)

If you didn't hear the news Zayn has left one direction, but they will continue as a group of 4.

Use this thread to cry & remember

RIP zayn


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

there are girls cutting themselves over this...


----------



## Trundle (Mar 26, 2015)

yosugay said:


> there are girls cutting themselves over this...



That's not funny at all. Please edit this post. It's offensive. 
gosh

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a better note, Jeremy Clarkson is said to be joining One Direction!


----------



## Brackets (Mar 26, 2015)

Trundle said:


> That's not funny at all. Please edit this post. It's offensive.
> gosh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

*shrugs* never cared about them so this hype over it is just laughable.

also if you are cutting yourself over this you've got issues.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> *shrugs* never cared about them so this hype over it is just laughable.
> 
> also if you are cutting yourself over this you've got issues.



i second this. i dont rlly care, tbh.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2015)

They're not even trying to be funny people actually do it. Lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> They're not even trying to be funny people actually do it. Lol



im srry- yes i am aware of this and it's sad :/


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 26, 2015)

With Zayn's departure it's gonna be Spice Girls all over again. /s


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

Well the hype over it is fun because.. how long were they a band 5 years? lol. 

It's sad how people do this but really they need help and got great issues


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

I prefer The Wiggles


Spoiler


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 26, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I prefer The Wiggles
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I second this.


Besides any girl that cuts themselves over a BOY BAND need mental help.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I second this.
> 
> 
> Besides any girl that cuts themselves over a BOY BAND need mental help.



yes, and yes so much

it's like.. sure mourn and cry but if you do this.. just no.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

hey but I heard on the radio that its temporary bcuz he's been down lately..?
#gg

I have no opinion towards them though


----------



## tobi! (Mar 26, 2015)

Idk why everyone is so shocked. He said he was leaving 1D awhile ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

omg, that girl's face in the banner is so ****ing creepy.

well why would anyone not  leave that product of a group


----------



## Brackets (Mar 26, 2015)

Norski said:


> View attachment 87995
> Idk why everyone is so shocked. He said he was leaving 1D awhile ago.



oh my god that is BRILLIANT


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 26, 2015)

love how this stupid boyband is trending more than boko haram... 

what a glorious world we live in


----------



## f11 (Mar 26, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I second this.
> 
> 
> Besides any girl that cuts themselves over a BOY BAND need mental help.


stop being ableist.

- - - Post Merge - - -
I forgot they were still relevant


----------



## ALananhR (Mar 26, 2015)

I feel that people are cutting themselves more because for some of these girls, One Direction helped them to get out of whatever dark pit they were in. With Zayn leaving the band, they may feel hopeless and unfortunately relapse into their old ways. Cutting isn't the best way to deal with the issue and hopefully some of the people who are doing so will get help.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 26, 2015)

Crys said:


> stop being ableist.



is it really ableist to say someone who cuts themselves needs help


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

ALananhR said:


> I feel that girls are cutting themselves more because for some of these girls, One Direction helped them to get out of whatever dark pit they were in. With Zayn leaving the band, they may feel hopeless and unfortunately relapse into their old ways. Cutting isn't the best way to deal with the issue and hopefully some of the girls who are doing so will get help.



Oh, wow. It's not like he cut himself or anything. If you can't take someone leaving a band better than that you shouldn't have been into them in the first place. He's still there and if you think it makes him bad, wow.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

I've seen a lot of crying on Instagram and twitter about all this... I get really into music and bands, and some of my absolute favorite bands have broken up, but I find better ways to deal with it than what these kids are doing. 

Plus, I'm tired of seeing this all over my twitter already


Spoiler





The dude left, he isn't dead or something.


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

Trundle said:


> On a better note, Jeremy Clarkson is said to be joining One Direction!




And with Jeremy Clarkson joining One Direction they became the greatest boyband...In the world.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi: Some people are just too much weeb over that band. Humanity going downwards.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't blame him. I'm not a big fan of One Direction but I am extremely proud of them and I respect Zayn for giving up that kind of life for the sake of his own. Their fans have to understand that being a celebrity isn't always sunshine and rainbows. They get hounded and some of them just crack under pressure. Zayn is only 22, you know.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wasn't a huge fan so it's like whatever but goodluck to their group :3


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2015)

rip zayn

:-(


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 26, 2015)

God, several minutes after the news was announced I saw people at my school sobbing over their phones.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 26, 2015)

One down, four to go. 

In all seriousness though, these sorts of things have different psychological effects on different people. While you may think that the people cutting themselves over this is are idiots and need to need to get lives (or whatever you might be thinking), this is a big deal to some people. The music industry is _huge_ too, so artists are often viewed as role-models and big parts of people's lives in some cases. 

Some people might be reacting and doing this sort of thing as a form of protest, in the hopes that Zayne will reconsider and rejoin the crew because so many of 1D's fans are taking it badly (although everyone knows that's extremely unlikely anyway ~ people will take any hope they can get if it means enough to them). 

Point is, we can't group everyone together and say that they're cutting themselves over a dumb reason, when that reason could be so much more than we could ever understand.

Personally, it's not a big deal at all to me since I've never really cared for 1D.


----------



## Coach (Mar 26, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> God, several minutes after the news was announced I saw people at my school sobbing over their phones.



I would have loved to see that omg, but the announcement was made when I was asleep I believe. Also, bye Zayn.


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

yosugay said:


> there are girls cutting themselves over this...





cosmic-latte said:


> God, several minutes after the news was announced I saw people at my school sobbing over their phones.




I find this really sad and I know full well that both statements will be true. Maybe it's just me but anybody who takes it this hard really needs to grow the **** up and sort their priorities out.


I've seen many bands split up for a variety of reasons. These range from the members not being able to stand each other any more to key members that the band would struggle to continue without going the more permanent route of 'being dead'. I get a little sad when it's a band I like, of course I do. I just get on with it though, continue to enjoy their music and have a look at what the old members are doing musically after the split...I really can't empathize with people who literally start sobbing over the news or start cutting themselves as though this is the single worst thing that has ever happened.


It makes me a little more sad that metal fans get a lot of flack around cutting themselves and being mentally unstable (which is as true as us all being devil worshipers...Hint, we're not).Yet we're not the ones that are slicing ourselves open and bursting into tears when a member leaves a band we like. When Dave Lombardo left Slayer, the fans were supportive over his legitimate reasons. When Christian Alvestam left Scar Symmetry, we looked forward to what the band would do next. When Tim Lambisis got convicted for conspiracy to murder, we didn't lose our **** and demand he be released because he's in that band we like.

Fans of one direction take a steak knife to their wrists though? Well, that's adorable and shows how dedicated their fans truly are. They aren't bat**** crazy or anything, they shouldn't be thrown into a padded cell...No, they're just 'dedicated'.



*sigh*


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 26, 2015)

Why do people even cut themselves

I mean clearly girls are cutting themselves over this stupid boy band for attention.
Honestly, I think it's extremely pathetic and frankly if people truly are slashing their wrists because Zayn Malik left One Direction then they need to grow up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

Tao and Jarrad: Word so much I can't describe.

This cutting for attention seems to be pretty boy/girl band exclusive.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 26, 2015)

I just accidentally got into a little Twitter feud with a fan. There's just all this rubbish about how Zayn is a bad person for leaving and it upsets me. Like I said, I'm not a big fan of One Direction, but I think it's awful when members get such hateful comments. He wanted to have a life outside of the band and if you're gonna treat him like he's stabbed you in the back or something, you need to get your priorities straight. Do you love his fame or his life?


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 26, 2015)

Get your happiness dude who left, I wish you the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, and I don't think they are "fans" if they react like that. You're a fan if you appreciate his works in the band or outside it.


----------



## himeki (Mar 26, 2015)

It's really sad for fans. There has been 147 suicides. 

RIP 1D Fans

(no, I'm not joking.)


----------



## Brackets (Mar 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's really sad for fans. There has been 147 suicides.
> 
> RIP 1D Fans
> 
> (no, I'm not joking.)



Not true. Come on, where's your source for that. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't get why people are giving the fans such a hard time. Let them cry/whine/whatever they want to do that'll _healthily_ get their emotions out. 

There were a couple of years where 1D was actually quite important to me, so I guess I understand some of the reactions. At the end of the day, Zayn apparently paid management millions of pounds to get out of his contract. He really wanted to leave. Sucks for the fans, but he's gotta do what he wants to do. This whole Zayn thing doesn't even compare to the Kris/Luhan suing SM fiasco though, so they should be thankful that he was able to get out fairly easily.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's really sad for fans. There has been 147 suicides.
> 
> RIP 1D Fans
> 
> (no, I'm not joking.)



Where are people finding this information? I've heard all the way from 800 to 9 suicides. I don't really know much about 1D (I thought there were only four people in the group to begin with), but it's good that one is moving on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I don't get why people are giving the fans such a hard time. Let them cry/whine/whatever they want to do that'll _healthily_ get their emotions out.
> 
> There were a couple of years where 1D was actually quite important to me, so I guess I understand some of the reactions. At the end of the day, Zayn apparently paid management millions of pounds to get out of his contract. He really wanted to leave. Sucks for the fans, but he's gotta do what he wants to do. This whole Zayn thing doesn't even compare to the Kris/Luhan suing SM fiasco though, so they should be thankful that he was able to get out fairly easily.


Reminds me of thsoe old Johnny's Entertainment feuds, lol.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2015)

Personally don't care for this, but this girl was talking about it all through French class. I thought to myself, _I used to have a crush on her?_


----------



## tobi! (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks for the memories even though they weren't that great


----------



## Brackets (Mar 26, 2015)

oh my god apparently people have been ringing up their bosses asking for compassionate leave
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ave-following-band-members-exit-10136603.html


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2015)

this is the dirtiest sounding thread title imo


also reeople cutting themselves and etc over this

this sort of stuff happens ALL THE TIME, and the reasons can constantly differ. from anything to tensions in the band to simply member(s) wanting to expand elsewhere to an untimely death of a member(s) or etc.

if the band is still around, follow them post-departure to see how they change. if the member(s) that left are still in the music industry, follow their future works. hell, even simply look for other artists and expand your tastes. regardless though, they don't owe you anything. so getting mad at them or cutting yourself or anything else just makes it look like you have serious mental issues. simply put, get over it


note: I'm not saying that they CAN'T be disappointed, but that there's far more mature ways to deal with it.

note 2: this is basically talking about bands in general. not *just* 1D


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 26, 2015)

Brackets said:


> oh my god apparently people have been ringing up their bosses asking for compassionate leave
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ave-following-band-members-exit-10136603.html



this is actually hilarious

i literally had no idea that such pathetic/weak people existed


----------



## tobi! (Mar 26, 2015)

Today, my school had to make an official announcement that students were not permitted to go home due to Zayn Malik leaving One Direction because so many girls were claiming they couldn't focus on school with such a dramatic event occurring. FML


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2015)

Its pretty worrying about the future of humanity that with all the *real* issues going on in the world, the thing that makes a ton of people completely lose their cool is some guy leaving a band.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Its pretty worrying about the future of humanity that with all the *real* issues going on in the world, the thing that makes a ton of people completely lose their cool is some guy leaving a band.



Exactly, I think it's partly because youngsters these days just become so obsessed with these celebrity idols because they have nothing interesting or worth caring for in their lives at the time.

I don't know, I just harbour a strong disliking towards celebrity piffle


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

No one ever listens. This wallpaper glistens.


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 26, 2015)

I liked One Direction for some time and I occasionally jam out to their music, however it's sad girls are self-harming and possibly committing suicide (no real source on these numbers, but it's still possible). This might just be a sign that the group will break up after the next album? I don't know if they will replace Zayn though, who knows.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 26, 2015)

Now they're only an eighth of a direction


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> youngsters these days



so are you a grandpa (or old enough to be one), or are you just preparing yourself for that?


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

Trundle said:


> That's not funny at all. Please edit this post. It's offensive.
> gosh



idk if ur trying to be funny or something but im serious. like its an actual thing happening


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> so are you a grandpa (or old enough to be one), or are you just preparing yourself for that?



i'm old as well. but then youngsters in the more recent years


----------



## himeki (Mar 26, 2015)

So I can't belive BBC news on the TV?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

Trundle said:


> That's not funny at all. Please edit this post. It's offensive.
> gosh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Who? No, it's time for them to do a Jonas Brothers and be forgotten.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Nevermind

People can't handle it because sensetivity and triggers


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> so are you a grandpa (or old enough to be one), or are you just preparing yourself for that?



Well I'm not 12-16, let's put it at that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Nevermind
> 
> People can't handle it because sensetivity and triggers



I urge you to post whatever you were going to reply


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2015)

yosugay said:


> there are *girls* cutting themselves over this...





Spongebob said:


> I second this.
> Besides any *girl* that cuts themselves over a BOY BAND need mental help.





ALananhR said:


> I feel that *girls* are cutting themselves more because for some of these girls, One Direction helped them to get out of whatever dark pit they were in. With Zayn leaving the band, they may feel hopeless and unfortunately relapse into their old ways. Cutting isn't the best way to deal with the issue and hopefully some of the girls who are doing so will get help.



Umm sexist much?? Why only girls ??? P sure they have male fans, and saying that only girls are crying/cutting/getting emotional instills the stereotype that men can't show emotions because then they're seen as week, and that girls are the weaker sex by default...

pls stop


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I urge you to post whatever you were going to reply



Don't wanna get banned again, lol


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 26, 2015)

My friend is sad about this, but not to much because she likes Harry more... xD


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 26, 2015)

I personally have never been a fan so this really doesn't bug me too much lol. They aren't that good imo...

*Braces for impact of fangirls*


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I second this.
> 
> 
> Besides any girl that cuts themselves over a BOY BAND need mental help.



People really shouldn't cut themselves over this. I kinda agree with you, him leaving is not a reason to hurt yourself.

It's not a big deal to me at all that he left, because I hate 1D, but to all those fans, he's still alive, so be happy that he is.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Don't wanna get banned again, lol



I checked your edit and went to the link. As flipping hilarious as I found it I'd say you made the right choice in editing it out. Was pretty extreme/graphic.

In regard to the thread as a whole, this isn't anything new. This sort of thing has been happening forever with bands and celebrities and any other groups that people worship. If people are hurting themselves or killing themselves over something as trivial as this then they had a lot of problems to begin with. Boy bands in particular come and go every few years so it's not like there won't be a band exactly like them showing up soon.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> I checked your edit and went to the link. As flipping hilarious as I found it I'd say you made the right choice in editing it out. Was pretty extreme/graphic.



Glad to see you enjoyed it. I love Frank, and he's funny as ****, but he accurately represented most of these girls AND BOYS who are making way too big of a deal out of this


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sad about this, I really like One Direction.
Hopefully he's able to get back on his feet and negate the stress in his life, best wishes to him.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 26, 2015)

Eh I never liked 1D anyway....


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> note 2: this is basically talking about bands in general. not *just* 1D



Bands in general, yea, to a degree.


It's undeniable that it tends to happen with a certain 'type' of band more frequently though...Like, a lot more frequently...


----------



## Trundle (Mar 26, 2015)

Crys said:


> stop being ableist.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I forgot they were still relevant



wtf ableist?????????? i swear half the people on this forum are downright stupid


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Glad to see you enjoyed it. I love Frank, and he's funny as ****, but he accurately represented most of these girls AND BOYS who are making way too big of a deal out of this


How could someone not love Frank…that video was amazing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Umm sexist much?? Why only girls ??? P sure they have male fans, and saying that only girls are crying/cutting/getting emotional instills the stereotype that men can't show emotions because then they're seen as week, and that girls are the weaker sex by default...
> 
> pls stop



I'm genuinely not sure if you're ****posting or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Bands in general, yea, to a degree.
> 
> 
> It's undeniable that it tends to happen with a certain 'type' of band more frequently though...Like, a lot more frequently...



Oh yeah, certainly.

and in pure actuality, my post was really talking about and applies to *any* people in the music industry, not just simply bands.

but just focusing on the band aspect I felt made the post more streamlined, so I kept it like that


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Umm sexist much?? Why only girls ??? P sure they have male fans, and saying that only girls are crying/cutting/getting emotional instills the stereotype that men can't show emotions because then they're seen as week, and that girls are the weaker sex by default...
> 
> pls stop



cant tell if ur being serious. i only saw girls doing it thats why i said that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I'm genuinely not sure if you're ****posting or not.



most likely


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this is how it went down.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm genuinely not sure if you're ****posting or not.



No does it look like I'm **** posting??

Thanks for having high standards of me!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've seen a lot of crying on Instagram and twitter about all this... I get really into music and bands, and some of my absolute favorite bands have broken up, but I find better ways to deal with it than what these kids are doing.
> 
> Plus, I'm tired of seeing this all over my twitter already
> 
> ...



for some reason, that spoiler made me crack up
god save me I'm so heartless


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 27, 2015)

#Stevefor1D.


----------



## ALananhR (Mar 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Umm sexist much?? Why only girls ??? P sure they have male fans, and saying that only girls are crying/cutting/getting emotional instills the stereotype that men can't show emotions because then they're seen as week, and that girls are the weaker sex by default...
> 
> pls stop



You're right. Girls aren't the only ones who cut and I apologize for assuming that they were.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

this argument is drifting to another topic....


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is like so overwhelming for girls and I don't understand  

So many girls are school were crying and still are. They have tattoos, phone cases and they showed me all their collages of Zayn? omg


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

The title of this thread probably got at least one girl a little hot under the collar.


It's essentially the title of a weird fanfiction.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't see why his fans are so upset. If he wants to leave and be happy and join ISIS I don't see why everyone would be so upset? Like let the dude live his life


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

The ISIS joke is in bad taste. People need to stop saying things like that. It really isn't funny.


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The ISIS joke is in bad taste. People need to stop saying things like that. It really isn't funny.




Well, that's subjective.


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't see why his fans are so upset. If he wants to leave and be happy and join ISIS I don't see why everyone would be so upset? Like let the dude live his life
> 
> View attachment 88163


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> -snip-



Considering people on the site, I feel like I should just remove what I originally said.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 27, 2015)

At the start I actually thought it was an Aprils fools or something. But I did kinda expect it to happen! I thought harry would leave first. 
 It's very serious that people are self harming though. I hope they all feel better about it soon though.


----------



## Leela (Mar 27, 2015)

One girl at school has been 'off sick' for a couple of days now. She says the trauma of Zayn leaving One Direction and the latest season of Pretty Little Liars ending was all too much for her.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> This is like so overwhelming for girls and I don't understand
> 
> So many girls are school were crying and still are. They have tattoos, phone cases and they showed me all their collages of Zayn… omg



John Green posted this on tumblr and it's an important thing to consider

*Me, recently:* Steven Gerrard is retiring from Liverpool Football Club. I am really sad.
*Everyone else:* I'm so sorry. I know how much Liverpool FC means to you and Gerrard's a really important member of the club and I'm sure you're devastated. I empathize with your feelings, and validate them, because sport communities become families of a kind, and I know the LFC community is a big part of your life.
*1D fans today:* Zayn is leaving One Direction. I am really sad.
*Everyone else:* What is wrong with you why are you so stupid it's just a boy band why do you care about such dumb meaningless things when you could care about stuff that really matters, like groups of adults attempting to kick a sphere into a net.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2015)

Allycat said:


> John Green posted this on tumblr and it's an important thing to consider
> 
> *Me, recently:* Steven Gerrard is retiring from Liverpool Football Club. I am really sad.
> *Everyone else:* I'm so sorry. I know how much Liverpool FC means to you and Gerrard's a really important member of the club and I'm sure you're devastated. I empathize with your feelings, and validate them, because sport communities become families of a kind, and I know the LFC community is a big part of your life.
> ...



being sad isn't the problem

its how people are dealing with it that is


----------



## alesha (Mar 27, 2015)

Murray said:


> If you didn't hear the news Zayn has left one direction, but they will continue as a group of 4.
> 
> Use this thread to cry & remember
> 
> RIP zayn



I know, the only thing to remember my half sis was Zayn. I'm acting like he's dead. So what?! I was screaming when JLS broke up, but now I'm more mature and notice there's more upsetting things in life and it'll all be behind me soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm talking about me, not u! I am so sad though!


----------



## Murray (Mar 27, 2015)

alesha said:


> I know, the only thing to remember my half sis was Zayn. I'm acting like he's dead. So what?! I was screaming when JLS broke up, but now I'm more mature and notice there's more upsetting things in life and it'll all be behind me soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm talking about me, not u! I am so sad though!



what are you on about


----------



## ThePriceOfShipping (Mar 27, 2015)

I died a little on the inside X3


----------



## alesha (Mar 27, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> God, several minutes after the news was announced I saw people at my school sobbing over their phones.



I heard it Sunday afternoon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> what are you on about



I dunno...1d?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> being sad isn't the problem
> 
> its how people are dealing with it that is



that's not what I was replying to though...
that is an issue.
But not what I was referring to.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 27, 2015)

I've never been a fan of One Direction, so I could care less about him leaving. What really has me upset is hearing about people cutting themselves because of this. I really hope they can find help.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2015)

NVM, move along.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, look on the bright side: most boybands who've split up have come out with a JT-esque superstar. Maybe Zayn is that one. But still, STOP CUTTING YOURSELVES. I understand how sad this is, but NOTHING is worth that much self harm. NOTHING.


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

Allycat said:


> John Green posted this on tumblr and it's an important thing to consider
> 
> *Me, recently:* Steven Gerrard is retiring from Liverpool Football Club. I am really sad.
> *Everyone else:* I'm so sorry. I know how much Liverpool FC means to you and Gerrard's a really important member of the club and I'm sure you're devastated. I empathize with your feelings, and validate them, because sport communities become families of a kind, and I know the LFC community is a big part of your life.
> ...




Saying "sorry that player you like left that team you like" is a bit different from "OMG! GAI LEVE bND I LIK! *kut kut kut* DEY SU SELFIS N H8 DER FANZ! I HOP E DEIZ FRM CNCR!".


Needless to say, I've never encountered anybody who has taken a day off work/school because a player they liked left. They took the news like a champ and just complained for 5 minutes that their team probably won't win whatever prize it is that sports people win....Then they stopped talking about it.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 28, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> View attachment 88164



not funny.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know why 1D fans are making a really big deal out of this, especially going so far to threaten Zayn that they will harm themselves if he does not come back. I mean come on, he seems happier with his life really. And on the day Zayn left my Facebook news feed was filled with Zayn posts and crying fan girls.

edit : Oh and also, Zayn is not dead. He's still alive. He just left the group, he can still become a solo artist or make songs as a hobby. 1D fans are acting like he's dead or something lol.


----------



## Peebers (Mar 28, 2015)

i couldn't imagine the amount of uproar there would be if he actually died


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 28, 2015)

Peebers said:


> i couldn't imagine the amount of uproar there would be if he actually died



This.

It's not like the world is going to end or something, it's just a guy who was unhappy with his life and wanted to do something else.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Honestly, to me, the worst type of people are people against something a lot of people like_ just because a lot of people like it._

i.e. - Frozen, 1D, Justin Bieber, IPhones, Call Of Duty

Is it because people believe its overrated? And if that's why... why?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

We're saying that it's stupid to cut yourself over something as trivial as this.

If you were to cut yourself over Frozen or kill your mom because she took your iPhone, that's blowing things out of proportion.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

Kildor said:


> I don't know why 1D fans are making a really big deal out of this, especially going so far to threaten Zayn that they will harm themselves if he does not come back. I mean come on, he seems happier with his life really. And on the day Zayn left my Facebook news feed was filled with Zayn posts and crying fan girls.
> 
> edit : Oh and also, Zayn is not dead. He's still alive. He just left the group, he can still become a solo artist or make songs as a hobby. 1D fans are acting like he's dead or something lol.



you're alive O:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> View attachment 88164



owh god my country is going to war against ISIS
he's going to die man


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2015)

Gonna cut myself for zayn omg pls come back  ; w ;
#cut4zayn



Spoiler


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2015)

Ya'll acting like people didn't cut themselves over bands in the past and like this is a new thing


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 29, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Gonna cut myself for zayn omg pls come back  ; w ;
> #cut4zayn
> 
> 
> ...



Omg im crying rn you even post a arm sandwish + arm ketchup in fb hahahaha


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Ya'll acting like people didn't cut themselves over bands in the past and like this is a new thing



Its like Zayn is God or something someone made a joke about killing a dog in instagram and they all think that they really did. Now offer your blood to Zayn


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

I have to admit when I saw the thread title my mind went into the gutter ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

but then I clicked and went..."oh" ( ͡? ʖ̯ ͡?)


----------



## Espionage (Mar 29, 2015)

I really don't get all this commotion... I really don't!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> We're saying that it's stupid to cut yourself over something as trivial as this.
> 
> If you were to cut yourself over Frozen or kill your mom because she took your iPhone, that's blowing things out of proportion.



*I was not* talking about the cutting. *Not at all.*

I was talking about hating a genre or overall idea of something.

_NOT CUTTING._

Like seeing a group of girls fawning over Justin Bieber and then immediately saying "I hate Justiin Bieber". That sort of thing.

_Not Cutting._


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

Did anyone else see the posts saying test scores were plummeting because of this?


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2015)

Hatsune Miku said:


> Omg im crying rn you even post a arm sandwish + arm ketchup in fb hahahaha



I can't help the joke dear #notsorry


----------



## Manzanas (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> We're saying that it's stupid to cut yourself over something as trivial as this.
> 
> If you were to cut yourself over Frozen or kill your mom because she took your iPhone, that's blowing things out of proportion.



W-why would you cut yourself over Frozen? Because of the sequels?



Allycat said:


> Honestly, to me, the worst type of people are people against something a lot of people like_ just because a lot of people like it._
> 
> i.e. - Frozen, 1D, Justin Bieber, IPhones, Call Of Duty
> 
> Is it because people believe its overrated? And if that's why... why?



A frind of mine thinks it's because people want to be *unique snowflakes*. OF COURSE, there are instances in which people legitimately dislike something popular because they don't like and not because it's popular. Those people are okay.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Murray said:


> *RIP* zayn



Rip? he's still alive...


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

Allycat said:


> *I was not* talking about the cutting. *Not at all.*
> 
> I was talking about hating a genre or overall idea of something.
> 
> ...



sorry i can't tell... were you were talking about cutting or not.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 29, 2015)

I cried so much my eyes were burning lmao

i'm still crying it hurts to listen to their songs bc zayn and his god damn high notes !!!
night changes </3 zayn's last mv </333

saw 5/5 last yr
seeing 4/5 this yr but i don't want to tbh it's not one direction without zayn javardd malik


----------



## Kildor (Mar 30, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> you're alive O:


I'm not dead. Just took a break.

If Zayn died, girls would probably be rampaging on the streets killing random people like The Purge or something.

All hell breaks loose.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

*edit* accidentally posted on the wrong thread


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 30, 2015)

everyone should just stop and fourget his ever happened, Zayn will fourever be in our hearts.

jk. if ppl want to cut themselves over this small matter, they should stop and seek help. i bet zayn knows whts happening in the fandom but cutting yourself is not gonna bring him back :/


----------



## Brielle (Mar 31, 2015)

Way to go Zayn!


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Apr 2, 2015)

*Zayn left 1D - thoughts?*

So, I'm sure you've all heard by now, Zayn Malik has left 1D for good. Who's sad? Who's in rage? Who's happy? Who's committing self-harm because of it?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

I could care less about it


----------



## Improv (Apr 2, 2015)

who cares


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 2, 2015)

I like one direction but I don't really care he left ; v ;


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2015)

Heres the answers to your problems
#cut4zayn


----------

